# 18th Annual Cyclist Garage Sale sponsored by Orange Cycle in Orlando Florida



## 1973rx3 (Jan 8, 2012)

18th Annual Cyclists' Garage Sale Sponsored By Orange Cycle 

Orange Cycle
2204 Edgewater Drive
Orlando, Fl  32804

Saturday, February 11, 2012 8am - 12pm
This is a fun event!
Be sure to come and check out the DEALS on your fellow cyclists' unneeded parts and accessories!  PLUS manufacturer's reps will be on hand with special deals!  And always fun for all.   Sale will be held in the PARKING LOT OF ORANGE CYCLE.

INTERESTED IN SELLING SOME OF YOUR UNUSED OR UNNEEDED BIKE STUFF?  COME IN OR CALL (407-422-5552) TO RESERVE A 6 FT TABLE FOR $10.  


PROCEEDS FROM TABLE RENTALS WILL BE DONATED TO F.B.A.  (Food Bank of America)
ORANGE CYCLE EXPRESSES NO WARRANTY OR GUARANTEE NOR 
ASSUMES ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY ITEMS SOLD BY INDIVIDUALS AT THIS SALE

Have Bike stuff but no time to sell it?  Donate it to the Garage Sale and we will sell it and give the Proceeds to The Tour De Cure.
Bring items in, anytime, in a box labeled "TOUR" and we will sell it at the Garage Sale


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bump!

18th Annual Cyclists' Garage Sale Sponsored By Orange Cycle 

Orange Cycle
 2204 Edgewater Drive
 Orlando, Fl 32804

Saturday, February 11, 2012 8am - 12pm
 This is a fun event!
 Be sure to come and check out the DEALS on your fellow cyclists' unneeded parts and accessories! PLUS manufacturer's reps will be on hand with special deals! And always fun for all. Sale will be held in the PARKING LOT OF ORANGE CYCLE.

INTERESTED IN SELLING SOME OF YOUR UNUSED OR UNNEEDED BIKE STUFF? COME IN OR CALL (407-422-5552) TO RESERVE A 6 FT TABLE FOR $10. 


PROCEEDS FROM TABLE RENTALS WILL BE DONATED TO F.B.A. (Food Bank of America)
 ORANGE CYCLE EXPRESSES NO WARRANTY OR GUARANTEE NOR 
ASSUMES ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY ITEMS SOLD BY INDIVIDUALS AT THIS SALE

Have Bike stuff but no time to sell it? Donate it to the Garage Sale and we will sell it and give the Proceeds to The Tour De Cure.
 Bring items in, anytime, in a box labeled "TOUR" and we will sell it at the Garage Sale


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bump!

18th Annual Cyclists' Garage Sale Sponsored By Orange Cycle 

Orange Cycle
 2204 Edgewater Drive
 Orlando, Fl 32804

 Saturday, February 11, 2012 8am - 12pm
 This is a fun event!
 Be sure to come and check out the DEALS on your fellow cyclists' unneeded parts and accessories! PLUS manufacturer's reps will be on hand with special deals! And always fun for all. Sale will be held in the PARKING LOT OF ORANGE CYCLE.

 INTERESTED IN SELLING SOME OF YOUR UNUSED OR UNNEEDED BIKE STUFF? COME IN OR CALL (407-422-5552) TO RESERVE A 6 FT TABLE FOR $10. 


PROCEEDS FROM TABLE RENTALS WILL BE DONATED TO F.B.A. (Food Bank of America)
 ORANGE CYCLE EXPRESSES NO WARRANTY OR GUARANTEE NOR 
ASSUMES ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY ITEMS SOLD BY INDIVIDUALS AT THIS SALE

 Have Bike stuff but no time to sell it? Donate it to the Garage Sale and we will sell it and give the Proceeds to The Tour De Cure.
 Bring items in, anytime, in a box labeled "TOUR" and we will sell it at the Garage Sale


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yet another bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 18th Annual Cyclists' Garage Sale Sponsored By Orange Cycle 

Orange Cycle
 2204 Edgewater Drive
 Orlando, Fl 32804

Saturday, February 11, 2012 8am - 12pm
 This is a fun event!
 Be sure to come and check out the DEALS on your fellow cyclists' unneeded parts and accessories! PLUS manufacturer's reps will be on hand with special deals! And always fun for all. Sale will be held in the PARKING LOT OF ORANGE CYCLE.

INTERESTED IN SELLING SOME OF YOUR UNUSED OR UNNEEDED BIKE STUFF? COME IN OR CALL (407-422-5552) TO RESERVE A 6 FT TABLE FOR $10. 


PROCEEDS FROM TABLE RENTALS WILL BE DONATED TO F.B.A. (Food Bank of America)
 ORANGE CYCLE EXPRESSES NO WARRANTY OR GUARANTEE NOR 
ASSUMES ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY ITEMS SOLD BY INDIVIDUALS AT THIS SALE

Have Bike stuff but no time to sell it? Donate it to the Garage Sale and we will sell it and give the Proceeds to The Tour De Cure.
 Bring items in, anytime, in a box labeled "TOUR" and we will sell it at the Garage Sale


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Event just around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See ya'll there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

18th Annual Cyclists' Garage Sale Sponsored By Orange Cycle 

Orange Cycle
 2204 Edgewater Drive
 Orlando, Fl 32804

 Saturday, February 11, 2012 8am - 12pm
 This is a fun event!
 Be sure to come and check out the DEALS on your fellow cyclists' unneeded parts and accessories! PLUS manufacturer's reps will be on hand with special deals! And always fun for all. Sale will be held in the PARKING LOT OF ORANGE CYCLE.

 INTERESTED IN SELLING SOME OF YOUR UNUSED OR UNNEEDED BIKE STUFF? COME IN OR CALL (407-422-5552) TO RESERVE A 6 FT TABLE FOR $10. 


PROCEEDS FROM TABLE RENTALS WILL BE DONATED TO F.B.A. (Food Bank of America)
 ORANGE CYCLE EXPRESSES NO WARRANTY OR GUARANTEE NOR 
ASSUMES ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY ITEMS SOLD BY INDIVIDUALS AT THIS SALE

 Have Bike stuff but no time to sell it? Donate it to the Garage Sale and we will sell it and give the Proceeds to The Tour De Cure.
 Bring items in, anytime, in a box labeled "TOUR" and we will sell it at the Garage Sale


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Last bump event this Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See ya'll there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 18th Annual Cyclists' Garage Sale Sponsored By Orange Cycle 

Orange Cycle
 2204 Edgewater Drive
 Orlando, Fl 32804

Saturday, February 11, 2012 8am - 12pm
 This is a fun event!
 Be sure to come and check out the DEALS on your fellow cyclists' unneeded parts and accessories! PLUS manufacturer's reps will be on hand with special deals! And always fun for all. Sale will be held in the PARKING LOT OF ORANGE CYCLE.

INTERESTED IN SELLING SOME OF YOUR UNUSED OR UNNEEDED BIKE STUFF? COME IN OR CALL (407-422-5552) TO RESERVE A 6 FT TABLE FOR $10. 


PROCEEDS FROM TABLE RENTALS WILL BE DONATED TO F.B.A. (Food Bank of America)
 ORANGE CYCLE EXPRESSES NO WARRANTY OR GUARANTEE NOR 
ASSUMES ANY LIABILITY FOR ANY ITEMS SOLD BY INDIVIDUALS AT THIS SALE

Have Bike stuff but no time to sell it? Donate it to the Garage Sale and we will sell it and give the Proceeds to The Tour De Cure.
 Bring items in, anytime, in a box labeled "TOUR" and we will sell it at the Garage Sale


----------



## fxo550 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Swap meet*

saturday august 3rd 2013
11:00am
577 deltona blvd deltona florida 32725

off-I4 ...15 minutes from Daytona beach and 25 minutes from Orlando Florida

all bikes welcome and vintage and muscle cars

*******LUIS GET READY FOR THIS SWAP MEET AND SPREAD THE NEWS********


----------

